# non-hodgkin's lymphomas



## jewelrad (Mar 8, 2010)

patient was diagnosed as non-hodgkin's lymphoma(NHLs) in 2008, had gone for radiation therapy also. patient's NHLs is staged(stage III-A) and came in for CT scan. CT scan doesn't show metastasizing of NHLs.
what is correct ICD9?
I came up with 202.80(malignant neoplasm of other lymphomas,unspecified site) or 234.9(carcinoma in situ of unspecified site)?


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

you would use the non-Hodgkin's lymphoma code...202.8x.  You would never code in situ unless the cancer is specified in situ.


----------

